# Huron River - How high is the water??



## stew105 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey all,
Just wondering how the mighty huron took the close to 1/2 inch of rain we received over the past 24 hrs?? Any info would be great!! I've had a couple of pretty good days before all of this rain. I went 2/3 on dec 20 bottom bouncing spawn. Thanks for your help!!

Stew


----------



## Bonesaw00 (Jun 25, 2006)

I was down there a few nights ago and it was almost over the banks below the footbridge. I would imagine it has gone up since. I talked to a few guys who counted hours without a bite. 

Sometimes the sound of the rushing water is enough for me...though a bite here and there would be nice too...


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Use this link:
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/mi/nwis/current/?type=flow

Personal experience has told me that the lower Huron is running fast and high at 13.5 feet and higher out of Ann Arbor. I use AA since there isn't a gauge down here. With the rain we've had I would expect it to run high and dirty into next week since it's supposed to rain on and off through Monday. It will take a few days for the rain higher to get through the lower sections. I crossed it today near the mouth and it was definitely dirty and a little high but I don't think all the water from the top made it down yet.


----------



## Downriver Steel (Sep 15, 2005)

It is not to bad. Was down there Tuesday...Nothing to show for but the water was coming down a lot. I dont know how it is now though! Good luck. This is the worst year for steel I have had on the Huron so far.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Sry to bring bad news to you all,but river is up about 2 fow atm.We tryed last time river was up and nothing to show for it.I found that most the fish are not hold in 1 place when water is high.We did mark alot ,but they would not bite anything we was pluging.We fished it hard too.GL Mich


----------



## Jari22 (Jul 6, 2005)

its very fishable... got a nice walleye there the other day... I'll be back next week...!


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Water seems kinda murky ,but not to high to fish.Think ill go out this evening to give it a shot .GL Mich


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Water seems fine atm/Get your fish on


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

River is blowen out atm  .


----------



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

The River is way blown out atm, the water was near the rock in the parking lot and looked to still be rising slightly.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Think im going to try it anyways .Bored as heck. Wanted to check something out i seen anyways.Might as well wet the line too. Mich


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Water lev dropped a good 8 inchs last night.Time to get cold  ,Mich


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Huron has a good drop last night about a 1 fow.Get out there  ,Mich


----------

